# Help Identify Weed w/ Photo



## ThorM (Feb 21, 2012)

I have some grass hay fields in eastern Nebraska. After the first cut, these weeds came in aggressively in two fields that were relatively clean beforehand. Any idea what they are and the best treatment? How best to combat these before the next season?

Any help is appreciated. I'm relatively new so any advice is useful.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

www.agronomy.ksu.edu ppt_KS_Weed.ID.pdf an excelent file with great pics and thinking I have these in my field as well. Martin


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

ThorM, where do you live, it will help narrow things done for folks. Thanks.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like ironweed to me.


----------



## ThorM (Feb 21, 2012)

Responding to downtown jr: Eastern Nebraska, more specifically, north of Omaha about 50 miles. (May have found my answer tho)

To all: Did a search of Ironweed at KS Weed ID and found it labeled as Western Ironweed. Google image search matches dead-on. Thanks everyone for their contribution. Thanks especially to dubltrubl.

FYI: Few bits of info I found on treating Ironweed.

http://pestplants.okstate.edu/Herbicides1.asp?name=2,4-D

From above link, okstate recommends "on ironweeds it is critical to use at least 1 1/2 lb/A of LV ester on plants when spring growth is about 12 inches tall. So, again, the bottom line is that rate is tied to the weed problem."

Not sure what /A of LV refers to, but I will look it up later. Interesting fact, found a Google book result that recommended sheep grazing for 2yrs to nibble/strangle the weed out of pastures. However, that was in 1913 and agronomy practices have made some changes since then. Thanks all.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

ThorM,

2,4-D will do the trick. You'll want to knock them down before they go to seed - flower. I don't know how big your field is, but even though Spring or Fall would be ideal time to spray, either spot-spraying these with 2,4-D now or wacking 'em down before they flower would be a good thing. When I first moved onto my place, it was suggested to me that if I wanted to get a good grip on the weeds - I should spray 2,4-D (we had massive amounts of broadleaf weeds) after the first frost; was told the weeds go into survival mode at that point and really suck everything down into their roots....killing them off. It's worked for me.


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

If that weed pops up faster than the rest of your crop, then a wick bar filled with glyphosphate would work perfectly.


----------

